# The TT Forum, a new era...



## Jae

All,

Over the past few days you may well have noticed that the Forum had some hiccups, and for the more observant of you, noted that the URL has been forced to be just ttforum.co.uk. You may well have even noticed that the server has improved in performance since its move to new facilities in the Netherlands.

Well, this is all for a reason, which I will tell you about. Over the last few years the amount of time I could dedicate to the TTF has become less and less, due to a growing business here in Munich. Its because of this that I feel I can no longer give the Forum the time it needs to keep it growing as a community. As of last week, the site has been transferred to tyreforums.com and Steve Dawson, who will be the new "owner" of the forum. It was a really tough decision to take, but based on the last 6 months of work commitments and my growing family, I decided that it would be right to hand over to someone who has the time and skills to take the TT Forum forward.

Steve will be basically keeping things as they are and we are sure that the cookies issue will now be resolved since the move to new infrastructure (Unix based now, rather than Windows). In the move, some of the dynamic content that sits outside of the Forum has been disabled while they update the scripts, which he has assured me will be completed soon.

Steve will be taking care of any issues you have, be it technical or otherwise. All future contact should be made through him, as I no longer have access to the infrastructure or the domain names themselves.

Please welcome and support Steve in his new undertaking and Im sure that with his skills, he will make the TT Forum even bigger than it is today!

Ill still be here, looking around, taking a back seat interest in things, as it was my baby of nearly 12 years - find it hard to let go!

Steve will be along shortly on this thread and is willing to answer any questions you may have about the transfer. Just post them here.

All the best, its been a blasTT.

Jae


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hello everyone, I'm Steve Dawson and I own and operate a small company called tyreforums.com. It's always a tough decision and never easy for someone to let go of a great community like this and I wish Jason all the very best moving forward.

Regarding the site, I have no intention in changing anything. Jason has done an exceptional job and I will be working with the staff as a team in order to try and keep the forum running as smoothly as it was before. I look forward to being a part of this community and I would like to try and make this transition seamless to the extent where it did not seem there was a transfer of ownership.

So, I think I'm done blathering on for now! But I'd love for people to ask questions and express your thoughts, so please free feel to do so! Thank you all for reading this and for making this community the amazing place that it is! 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## staners1

thanks for everything jae keep in touch though and welcome steve.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Thank you


----------



## Stueyturn

First of all welcome Steve!

When do you think we will be able to get access through Tapatalk again?

Many thanks,
Stu.


----------



## Jae

Im advising Steve what to do right now.

Hopefully within the hour.

Regards

J.


----------



## Stueyturn

Cheers J


----------



## TTFAdmin

Thanks Stu and Jae. We are working on it as we speak


----------



## Jae

All sorted. Tapatalk is back online.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Just a personal message and best wishes to Jae.

Thank you for your support over the years mate and for stepping in and helping me out when nobody else (except Charlie) felt inclined to!

I hope everything goes well for you business and family-wise and you do keep in touch.

Cheers

Rich 

PS Welcome Steve. The site is certainly faster for sure!


----------



## Jae

Cheers Rich! You'll see me lurking


----------



## Gazzer

so thats why wallsend was dropping hints about not having probs again!!! ATB for the future Jason in business and family matters.

welcome steve, they did tell you i have a lifetime no banning order against me didn't they? :roll: :roll: welcome new boss and make yaself at home (passes a cuppa and tin of biccies)


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hahah now I know. Thanks again for the welcomes!


----------



## A3DFU

I'm sorry to see you leave Jae - it's been almost 12 years for me as well of being a member on here. However, family always comes first. Alles Gute!! :-*

Welcome Steve to a fantastic forum and, as Jae said, a great community 
And may I say the forum works well!


----------



## paul4281

Jae said:


> All sorted. Tapatalk is back online.


That's brilliant, thanks a lot for guys sorting it!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> so thats why wallsend was dropping hints about not having probs again!!! ATB for the future Jason in business and family matters.
> 
> welcome steve, they did tell you i have a lifetime no banning order against me didn't they? :roll: :roll: welcome new boss and make yaself at home (passes a cuppa and tin of biccies)


I can see me getting banned very quickly


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> I'm sorry to see you leave Jae - it's been almost 12 years for me as well of being a member on here. However, family always comes first. Alles Gute!! :-*
> 
> Welcome Steve to a fantastic forum and, as Jae said, a great community
> And may I say the forum works well!


welcome home Dani.......me wuvs you xxx


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So will the name be stay as www.ttforum.com or be going back to www.******** .com I hope it goes back to www.******** .com as I can't log on at work with the new www.ttforum.com [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jae

its ttforum.co.uk

Whats up with it, what happens?


----------



## Hark

Jae, just to say thanks for the upkeep of the site. I've seen various people come and go in the nearly 6 years I've been using it, and plenty of ups, downs and tantrums a long the way. Regardless of any of the forum drama thanks for providing the site, as this is where google led me when I was after a new set of alloys for my 6 month owned TT 6 yrs ago.

Before this point I had never been on a meet.

Didn't know what a 'mod' was.

Had never lifted a spanner on a car in my life.

I now own two cars, one a track toy, I have racks of tyres/wheels unfitted mods and I load of tools that I still don't know how to use. 

Without the site I would be tens of thousands of pounds better off, but alot less happy for it.

Thanks


----------



## Charlie

Sorry to see you moving on Jae, but I understand the motivations to do so.

Thanks so much for the support that you have given me over the last few years in particular, your generosity and good nature have been very much appreciated over that time.

Welcome Steve, you have taken on a fantastic forum with a great community spirit - I am sure you will find out about all the charitable causes we have raised money for over the last few years in particular.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## TTFAdmin

I can definitely already see the sense of community here which I like and looking forward to be a part of. Please feel free to catch me up on anything!

Thanks again!


----------



## forest

Just another quick message of thanks Jae and welcome Steve. This was my first experience of forum life and is always a good place to drop in either just for a browse or trying to find specific information. It's amazing how you get "know" folk without
Knowing them (if that makes sense) just by reading comments posted on various threads. At times it feels like a friend you can turn too, it really does have a thriving community.

Iain


----------



## Guzi

Hi
i am having the same issue as Yellow. I cannot sign in from work. Ive cleared all the cookies and did the iconfig thingy, used the new forum name ttforum.co.uk. When i try to log in, it logs me in but by the time the page uploads, it takes me back to the login page and does it over and over again. If i use the site as a guest and look at the names of the users online my name is amongst them but i'm not signed in! :?


----------



## Guzi

Can i add that i have no problem logging in from home laptop but the pictures will not load up on any posts :evil: :?


----------



## TT K8

Hi Steve, and welcome,

Just one little question from me - *have you got a TT, and if not why ever not?!!?*


----------



## phodge

So long Jae, and thanks for all the fish!

Welcome Steve.


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to see you leave Jae - it's been almost 12 years for me as well of being a member on here. However, family always comes first. Alles Gute!! :-*
> 
> Welcome Steve to a fantastic forum and, as Jae said, a great community
> And may I say the forum works well!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome home Dani.......me wuvs you xxx
Click to expand...

Thanks Gaz, good to be back


----------



## TTFAdmin

Guzi, can you please try again now and let me know .

LOL don't worry Kate, I actually want one and maybe in the near future . Thanks for the warm welcome everybody!


----------



## Guzi

Still not getting pictures to show on posts.

I'll have to get back to you about the logging in issue at work.

Im sure we'll get there in the end!


----------



## John-H

Good to know you will still be around Jae. Your baby has grown over the years - it must be hard letting go 

But look what you built. It was the friendliness of people, their enthusiasm for the car and how helful they were that got me involved with this forum. I was so impressed by the lengths people went to help out and explain things. That only comes when the environment is right!

After attending a couple of meets I thought, what a great bunch of like minded people so, I had to join the club too and get even more involved.

It's a great community here. We all help each other out and build on our strengths for everyone's benefit. So welcome Steve and don't forget to join the TTOC  (thought I'd get that in before Andy)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Jae said:


> its ttforum.co.uk
> 
> Whats up with it, what happens?


For some reason since changing to www.ttforum.co.uk the works PC blocks it with the old www.******** I could get round the block :?


----------



## mr pee

Hi Steve
and welcome bit funny me welcoming you as know one on hear including Jae has never heard of me, todate I have made one post and that was the other night, the reason being I am relatively a newbie I think I joined around May last year just before buying my pride and joy but until the other night could never log in really frustrating so I am assuming its the changes made to the server I did reply to an email that came to all members a couple of months ago telling of my difficulties in logging in but heard nothing.
I could not contact the forum saying what my problem was as I needed to be logged on to send a message, bit of the which came first chicken and the egg situation, anyway I am now enjoying the forum a lot better don't know a lot about the TT so wont be adding much input but it will be nice to join in on a discussion now and again.
One last thing before I go and I do apologise if this has been brought up before I joined the forum before purchasing my car to find out some info on them know better place than on a forum, but also to see if any members were selling there cars as most members are passionate about there cars and usually look after them big style I always buy private only to find that there is no acsses to new members, now I do see that it is a good thing that know one should be able to join a forum and within 5 minutes there vehicle is on the forum for sale you see this happening on lots of other forums and no its not right, but by not letting newbie's see the forsale section you are dishing out a double penalty one to the newbie who like me could be looking to buy, but also to existing loyal members trying to sell there car, why not give access in the for sale section to newbie's but a new member would not be able to post anything for sale until say six months doesn't really matter to me now as I have purchased a TT but it would be nice to look at the for sale section for second hand parts etc.


----------



## John-H

YELLOW_TT said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> its ttforum.co.uk
> 
> Whats up with it, what happens?
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason since changing to http://www.ttforum.co.uk the works PC blocks it with the old http://www.******** I could get round the block :?
Click to expand...

When you say "blocked" does it just report a page not found or does it say you've been denied access like it's a naughty website?

You could try this free proxy:

http://freeproxyserver.net/ ... and type in ... http://www.ttforum.co.uk ... into the box and hit GO!

This effectively uses a different IP and domain as a first connection and then reconnects remotely to the forum, so any filtering software doesn't see the ttforum URL directly but you get the information to your PC. The only trouble is it may be a bit slow. Alternatively get your IT to unblock it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

It is blocked by IT as for getting them to unblock it I think they blocked it to try and get me to do some work :lol: 
The strange thing is it worked untill the - was removed from the web address


----------



## Guzi

I tried to log in at work and the same thing happened, signed me in but when the page finished uploading i was back on the login page 

Just signed in on home laptop now and it took me straight to this post a reply page??? how has that happened??

i still can't view pictures on posts either :evil:


----------



## TTFAdmin

Trying to work it out for you guys still. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Hey Guzi, can you please send me a thread/post which has pictures not showing up for you? Thank you 

Thanks again for the support and warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Gazzer

same problem Steve viewtopic.php?f=2&t=263290 shed loads of pics and i could see them all before update was done......now just says loading but never do bud

just re-read page one tyreforums.com?? does that mean you can sort special prices out for us TTers steve?


----------



## Dotti

I would just like to say thankyou Jae for inventing this forum years ago and for putting up with all my posts and hope you stick around 

A big hello to Steve [smiley=pimp2.gif] and welcome to the mad house  feel free to come and join in on the three word story thread :lol:  . Look forward to your posts and future ideas for this forum 8)


----------



## TT-driver

Thanks Jae for setting up this forum and maintaining it. After inventing the TT, it's the best thing that happened to Audi. 

It's this forum that nailed the decision to actually buy one!

Welcome Steve. Thanks for taking over. Hope your IT skills are great, so that you'll still have some spare time in the future. :wink:


----------



## Nilesong

I, like Hark didn't know what an ARB was if it hit me in the face! :lol: 
I've got a rough idea now, but without the community spirit that has evolved on this Forum under the diligent eye of Jae, I would have got rid of this car long ago. I am now very poor, and sometimes go without food for days to feed my modding addiction. 

Many thanks for this and all the very best for the future. :wink:

Good luck to you Steve and welcome.  
Long may you continue in the same vein.


----------



## Daryl R

Hi Jae,

Thank you for your keen enthusiasm over the last 12 years. The forum has grown significantly and is a key resource for TT owners around the world. All the best for the future and keep lurking.

Hi Steve,

Welcome and I trust you find the forum members as helpful and enthusiastic as I have.

I also experience the missing pictures issue. All that is seen on a page is "loading" and the circular, rotating icon. A good reference page is the "Show us your TT" page.

Cheers,

Daryl


----------



## Guzi

Right i'm using it ok now at work, all i did was download firefox and use that instead of internet explorer. It might be worth others trying the same thing.

www.getfirefox.com

 

just need to fix the photo on posts issue now from home laptop


----------



## tommyvalentino

Would there be a reason that I have an email saying I have a new message and when I come to ******** it says on the welcome screen I have new messages and then, when I click forum or profile it takes me to ttforum and I have 0 messages?

Thank you.

Oh and welcome. Buy a TT.


----------



## A3DFU

Since some days the email notification of reply posts has stopped :? 
Sure it'll be sorted soon


----------



## TerryCTR

I notice when I try to log in on my iphone (not through tapatalk), it hangs as if to log in then comes up at the login screen again


----------



## forest

TerryCTR said:


> I notice when I try to log in on my iphone (not through tapatalk), it hangs as if to log in then comes up at the login screen again


Try clearing the cookies and temp files from Safari

I think that should sort it


----------



## audimad

Welcome Steve, you say you do not own a TT yet but you can join the TTOC without one. :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi Jae,
Thank for these 12 years of work.
Welcome Steve 

Thanks to all who work daily in the TTOC.

Cheers


----------



## Gazzer

audimad said:


> Welcome Steve, you say you do not own a TT yet but you can join the TTOC without one. :wink:


derrrrrrr does the webby say ttf or ttoc forum? either way he is the new owner and wouldnt have bought it unless it was benefitial would he


----------



## audimad

Gazzer said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Steve, you say you do not own a TT yet but you can join the TTOC without one. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> derrrrrrr does the webby say ttf or ttoc forum? either way he is the new owner and wouldnt have bought it unless it was benefitial would he
Click to expand...

What does derrrrrrr mean? please keep your sarcasm to yourself. :x


----------



## Gazzer

audimad said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Steve, you say you do not own a TT yet but you can join the TTOC without one. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> derrrrrrr does the webby say ttf or ttoc forum? either way he is the new owner and wouldnt have bought it unless it was benefitial would he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does derrrrrrr mean? please keep your sarcasm to yourself. :x
Click to expand...

sorry bud, but this is the TTF not the TTOC and Steve has taken over the ownership of the TTF not the TTOC. hence my sarcy comment.......was meant as a joke, however i assume you do not know the forum layout and what it is and who owns it.


----------



## John-H

Come on guys. We all work on here to mutually help each other out for everyone's benefit. That's the way it works best you know


----------



## Gazzer

John-H said:


> Come on guys. We all work on here to mutually help each other out for everyone's benefit. That's the way it works best you know


fully agreed John.....so appologies for upsetting a newbie bud


----------



## audimad

Apology accepted Gazzer but i am NOT a newbie.


----------



## NaughTTy

As said many times above, thanks Jae for all your work on the Forum which has helped me spend more money on one car than I would have ever dreamed of before I found this place all those years ago!

Good luck for the future and family and thanks again 

Welcome aboard Steve


----------



## TerryCTR

forest said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice when I try to log in on my iphone (not through tapatalk), it hangs as if to log in then comes up at the login screen again
> 
> 
> 
> Try clearing the cookies and temp files from Safari
> 
> I think that should sort it
Click to expand...

It did indeed

Cheers


----------



## Gazzer

have we found a solution to the nos seeing post pics yet? all worked fine until the move, so don't think its my IE


----------



## Hoggy

Gazzer said:


> have we found a solution to the nos seeing post pics yet? all worked fine until the move, so don't think its my IE


Hi Gazz, Same prob on Chrome, all O.K. before the upgrade.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer

Hoggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> have we found a solution to the nos seeing post pics yet? all worked fine until the move, so don't think its my IE
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gazz, Same prob on Chrome, all O.K. before the upgrade.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Weve been OUTCASTED Hoggy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

They display fine for me now


----------



## pablos

Welcome Steve 

Is there a resolution to the issue of pictures not displaying? Avatars & Sigs work Ok, but I get little rotating discs where the post pictures should be in the posts. (see example below):










PS: The crazy thing is that when I preview this post the first time I can see the image above, but if I preview again I can't!!! :?


----------



## pablos

Also, I can't see the image in my last post when I view this thread again.....

Hope this helps in finding the issue. Thanks.


----------



## Nem

Not sure what the issue is as I can see the image in the above post fine... :?


----------



## A3DFU

Possibly a setting/use of some firewall or malware?


----------



## TTFAdmin

For the remaining members that still can't see it, I'm sorry for the inconvenience. This is really strange ad we are still closely looking into it for you as why it's not showing up. As John mentioned, some has fixed it with the compatability button and works for them now.


----------



## Super Josh

Very strange. Of all of the avatars on the page, I can't see Nem's. Yet if I copy the URL and open it in a seperate tab, it opens fine :?

Josh


----------



## pablos

A3DFU said:


> Possibly a setting/use of some firewall or malware?


No sure, I think it could be an issue with Internet Explorer settings as the images load up fine with Firefox on the same PC.
(btw I'm using IE9 64bit if that helps)


----------



## pablos

Clicked the 'Compatibility' icon on the IE9 toolbar and the images now appear.

_(apologies for missing this in the thread)_


----------



## Gazzer

yesterday all pics showed tonight zilch again.........no updates done or any changes made, so am confused tbh


----------



## John-H

If you had clicked the comparability button I'm not sure if it gets remembered always. Some people have fixed this by updating their browser to the latest version or updated their security software.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Thank you for all your help John!

Thanks again everyone for your support and the welcomes!


----------



## Dotti

It's been behaving for me recently [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

John-H said:


> If you had clicked the comparability button I'm not sure if it gets remembered always. Some people have fixed this by updating their browser to the latest version or updated their security software.


no compatability button on my ie john....windows 7 if that helps and i have searched google to no avail on this


----------



## soundwaves

Hi Steve

As a newby, welcome to the Forum! As an administrator, can you tell me how I can remove myself from the forum. Now I have got myself my TT and joined TTOC, I just want to reflect that by getting rid of my curent registration/user name, and inventing a better one and then linking it to my TTOC avatar/ signature.

Many thanks


----------

